

Rackspace Bring Affordable Cloud Hosting to UK - coxw
http://blog.rackspace.co.uk/?p=438

======
buro9
I'd argue strongly it was already here as I've been using Linode from a London
datacenter for a while now and looking at the Rackspace price list Linode
remains cheaper.

